# Evening Drive Pics



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Went for a short drive, 10 miles round trip from the house, to take in the lovely evening light last night... pics taken around 10:30 pm. Just quick point and clicks taken on a cheap Panasonic Lumix camera that I bought for having in my pocket when travelling, easier to carry than my SLR which I use when I am making an effort at good pictures. Still, these seemed to come out fine 











Evening summer shower over Strathearn...









A few nice pics for the evening... yes the car does need washed, it hasn't been touched really since October last year, but it is serving very well as my winter work horse and dog carrier!


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Winter work horse in July sounds promising! haha


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Long time no see Dave....:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Grante36 said:


> Winter work horse in July sounds promising! haha


... and dog carrier :thumb: With two dogs, this car goes out in summer too, and quite often goes off road ... in winter it means I can get to work as we get snow, and usually quite a lot of it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one really liking the last pic, perhaps some HDR could take them further.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

lovely pics mate and stunning scenery, plus also good to see another subaru owner


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

angel1449 said:


> lovely pics mate and stunning scenery, plus also good to see another subaru owner


The Forester is a great winter workhorse for me


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Pretty sure i recognise the hills with masts on in the distance in the first pic, lovely shots in any case, nice to see. :thumb:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice pics lovely scenery.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

James Bagguley said:


> Pretty sure i recognise the hills with masts on in the distance in the first pic, lovely shots in any case, nice to see. :thumb:


North east from Crieff, Perthshire


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Sure i had been that way, love the area, not been there for ages, but some blissful times spent tramping round those parts.

Thanks anyway man, nice memory trip there...


----------

